# Using other exchange companies



## JackieD (May 19, 2010)

Hello,
I am at a crossroads with depositing my Sanbonani (gold crown, 3 BR, white wk) with RCI.  I have done very well in the past with exchanges on RCI but am wondering if there's a better way to go especially since it seems RCI has changed trading power on South Africa.  I also have 2 Dikohololo weeks deposited right now with RCI.

I verified that Platinum Exchange takes these deposits but I've never found a week on their "Away we go" list that I can't get on RCI.  DAE takes it but I don't want to pay another membership fee to see what's available (RCI is paid until 2012).  Anyone feel that they've been successful with other exchange companies?  We have to travel during peak times so that limits availability too.  I don't have a points account on RCI but is that an option?

I need to make a decison SOON.  Should I just stick with RCI???  

Anyone have a company you're really happy with?
Thanks!
Jackie


----------



## Carolinian (May 19, 2010)

DAE works great for me.  They offered me another summer France week just today that was on my request list.  Unfortunately I had to turn it down due to my schedule at the office. I just got back from Ireland with a DAE trade.  You can see all inventory at DAE without even being a member.  You need to be a gold member to get first crack at deposits, however, but that is not too expensive.


----------



## JackieD (May 19, 2010)

Carolinian,
thank you for the information.  I have a question for you.  Since I don't HAVE to deposit before exchanging, how do I know what I qualify for especially since my unit isn't a red/peak week?  
thanks again for responding!


----------



## MuranoJo (May 20, 2010)

I was out puttering around on RCI tonight and, while I didn't find a lot in HI, I did see there was quite a bit of inventory in the rest of Western US and Caribbean, and didn't look much further than that.  I guess my bottom line is I'm still seeing places I wouldn't mind going and a lot of it included 2 bds.  And an important note is this isn't the peak time to search...I've had my best luck when people deposit after paying m/f, usually the first of the year.


----------



## Carolinian (May 21, 2010)

At DAE a week is a week.  Any deposit will take anything they have.




JackieD said:


> Carolinian,
> thank you for the information.  I have a question for you.  Since I don't HAVE to deposit before exchanging, how do I know what I qualify for especially since my unit isn't a red/peak week?
> thanks again for responding!


----------

